# KXK Guitars



## SJH (Mar 22, 2007)

So i got some sort of discount on em. Can get me a custom made(from scratch) guitar for no more than $1500. WHich is a steal for custom made. I dont know what i want though. I know its gonna be a 7 stringer and have an ebony board. Just cant decide on anything else.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 22, 2007)

SJH said:


> So i got some sort of discount on em. Can get me a custom made(from scratch) guitar for no more than $1500. WHich is a steal for custom made. I dont know what i want though. I know its gonna be a 7 stringer and have an ebony board. Just cant decide on anything else.



Hehe search a bit, Rob is building 12 of the SII 7s for people on here... the sometimes updated progress pics page for them is here http://www.kxkguitars.com/12_7s.html

He ran a special price for us for the introduction of the SII back in October/November.


----------



## SJH (Mar 22, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Hehe search a bit, Rob is building 12 of the SII 7s for people on here... the sometimes updated progress pics page for them is here http://www.kxkguitars.com/12_7s.html
> 
> He ran a special price for us for the introduction of the SII back in October/November.



haha i didnt see that thanks


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep, Steve's (Technomancer) guitar is the very bottom one and mine's the one above it. Noodles and V for Vendetta both own 7 string V's made by him too. Noodles really knows a lot of the good things that Rob can do, so hopefully he'll chime in soon.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 22, 2007)

Mine is the 27-fret one listed under "Chris." And it's got frets on it now. Woohoo!! I played the prototype of this model, and it's a very nice piece of work.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 22, 2007)

A WARRIOR V SEVEN!!!  The hottest bodyshape that has ever existed!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 22, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> A WARRIOR V SEVEN!!!  The hottest bodyshape that has ever existed!



Yeah, i know. And Noodles's V? that guitar it's freaking hot!


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Mar 22, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> A WARRIOR V SEVEN!!!  The hottest bodyshape that has ever existed!



it is indeed, i love playing mine


----------



## noodles (Mar 23, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Yep, Steve's (Technomancer) guitar is the very bottom one and mine's the one above it. Noodles and V for Vendetta both own 7 string V's made by him too. Noodles really knows a lot of the good things that Rob can do, so hopefully he'll chime in soon.



In all honestly, the guitars Rob is building now are nicer than my V. When he sent me the S-II prototype, I was just floored. My V7 is nice, but it has a bit of that homemade feel to it. The S-II has a far more professional feel to it, on par with the work coming out of the Jackson Custom Shop. Literally everything--fretwork, paint, transition between the painted body and oiled neck, playability, fit and finish--is better.


----------



## noodles (Mar 23, 2007)

SJH said:


> So i got some sort of discount on em. Can get me a custom made(from scratch) guitar for no more than $1500. WHich is a steal for custom made. I dont know what i want though. I know its gonna be a 7 stringer and have an ebony board. Just cant decide on anything else.



It is absolutely worth the money. I don't think you can come anywhere close to a KxK for the money Rob is charging. We A/B'ed this guitar:










...with Mike's custom shop 7-string Jackson Soloist, and they were practically at the same level. That Soloist would cost you nearly three grand. If you have the money, go for it, because it will absolutely destroy anything you'd get from Ibanez, Schecter, LTD, BC Rich, or Jackson (COW7).

BTW: This guitar was designed in collaboration with sevenstring.org. I pressured Rob for about three months straight to offer a guitar with the familiar Strat shape everyone is comfortable with. When he finally agreed, I compiled suggestions from everyone here, and Rob mocked the instrument up. More input led to changes to the mock up, leading to the construction of the prototype you see here. So, odds are that if you have a complaint with a production seven, it has been addressed here.

What's funny is that I will probably never own one. I'm a V guy, and Rob is already building me a second one.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2007)

I joined right before Rob was offerring that group discount deal and since I didn't have a 7 and knew I wanted a Carvin I didn't get in on it... after meeting him and seeing the guitars at NAMM I'm kicking myself.  Think I could get the extended "saw it, need it" discount?


----------



## Invader (Mar 23, 2007)

I saw the discount thread when the deal was open, but didn't have any money for a new guitar at the moment.  

I got a job, now I do. Just my luck.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 28, 2011)

How can i get a KXK for 1500 ?


----------



## Might-is-Right (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, judging by the date of the original thread I'd say you'd have to build yourself a time machine.

That, or get really lucky on a used one. Even at "regular" price these guitars are worth every penny...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 28, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> How can i get a KXK for 1500 ?



Check thread dates before posting.

That said, there may be an Sii-7 short run with a base price around $1999 in the next couple months.


----------

